

Costco or Tiffany's: Which Ring Is Worth More? - rabidonrails
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-05-06/tiffany-vs-dot-costco-which-diamond-ring-is-better

======
CapitalistCartr
They're still diamonds. Still a fake scam by DeBeers; still paid for with
blood. And the synthetics are still better looking.

------
daniel-cussen
It's been said before and is worth saying again: Diamonds are bullshit.
They're not scarce, they're not valuable, and worse of all, they are not
forever. Which is incredible--every comparable gem, like sapphires, rubies and
emeralds, are all "forever" in that they're stable, don't rust, or degrade
over time. Diamonds 1) oxidise, losing their sheen, and 2) expand at
atmospheric pressure, eventually becoming lumps of coal. Does this happen
fast? No, but the ad says "forever" and the competing crystals "are forever."
Such a scam.

------
shirro
People still buy diamond rings? Why not invest the money or put it into your
mortgage?

